

Google releases the first new site hosted on the .Google top-level domain - CydeWeys
https://com.google

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9301485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9301485).

------
arthurcolle
April Fools is the worst day of the year in the techsphere

~~~
beernutz
I completely agree. It annoys me greatly.

